# Muffy crafting iron garden bench



## aww (Apr 27, 2020)

Haha I just hop on 
I have no idea how long she’ll be going for

No entry fee! You don’t have to give me anything. I’ll be on for a bit before I stop.


I’ll like your post when it’s your time to visit!


----------



## Laureline (Apr 27, 2020)

Yes please! I’ve been looking for this diy, Muffy just knew.


----------



## sunny-val (Apr 27, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## Soldarian (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## whitherward (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd like to stop by!


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 27, 2020)

I’d like to stop by please! <3


----------



## courtky (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd love to come grab it for a friend.


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 27, 2020)

I would like to stop by! Thanks so much.


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 27, 2020)

Would like to come


----------



## bonustime (Apr 27, 2020)

i'd love to drop by if it's alright!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd appreciate being able to stop by, thanks!


----------



## toniw (Apr 27, 2020)

I’d love to visit!!


----------



## alitwick (Apr 27, 2020)

Would like to visit too!


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 27, 2020)

aww said:


> Haha I just hop on
> I have no idea how long she’ll be going for
> 
> No entry fee! You don’t have to give me anything. I’ll be on for a bit before I stop.
> ...


I've been wanting this recipe for so long! 
Let me know when might be a good time!


----------



## Athariel (Apr 27, 2020)

LOVE! Please let me come too! ^.^


----------



## sollux (Apr 27, 2020)

if shes still crafting i'd like to visit!


----------



## aww (Apr 27, 2020)

Yeeting my way down!


----------



## enbyplant (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd like to visit if it's still available!


----------



## Spiinks (Apr 27, 2020)

May I? Im Sammy from Bunburry.


----------



## Candy83 (Apr 27, 2020)

I am interested.

Will you be hosting over the next hour?

(Also: I have never before visited or hosted in “New Horizons.” I did so in “New Leaf.” I got my Nintendo Switch Online account late last night.)


----------



## Aeris (Apr 27, 2020)

If you're still taking guests I would love to stop by! I've been looking for this particular DIY and I'll gladly tip an extra 99k! =)


----------



## Aluxia (Apr 27, 2020)

I'd love to nab that diy


----------



## goodman314 (Apr 27, 2020)

still open ? i wish to visit


----------



## aww (Apr 27, 2020)

And I’m done!


----------

